# Fun wuth roadkill



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

we picked up a fresh enough looking deer the other day, we thought we could at least learn how to butcher a deer(haven't before). It was still halfway stiff, but kinda bloated--it was a doe and it was bloated in a pregnant-ready -to-drop sort of way. there was no obvious trauma/deformity and the organs seemed intact. lungs were full of blood

we are in the process of scraping and tanning the hide, which is in good shape. 

any tips on determining "freshness" of roadkill, etc?


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Fry a little back strap or tenderloin and see what you think.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Just use the "sight&smell test"! Even if it is starting to smell it can be rubbed down with vinegar and even if that doesn't work that's a lot of "dog food".Just stay away from the chest cavity etc. Back straps and quarters should be ok.


Wade


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

if outside temp stays below 40 and they have been there less than 24 hours they are usually fine , your nose will let you know if it is not like a busted intestine in withc case you may have difficulty getting that smell out of your nose.

I think much of the time when the lungs are like this they took a hit to the chest / ribs it may have broken some but it causes bleeding in the lungs and they suffocate 

I piked up a doe this fall 1 broken front leg below the knee and 3 broken ribs all the way forward , lungs were not full of blood, I suspect a broken neck she was still vey warm only an hour or so old on a 17 degree morning she melted through the 2 inches of snow she fell in , less meat loss than if I had shot her almost 

I usually go for a double lung shot just behind the shoulder , very effective and could probably be made reliably with a 22 mag at 25 yards but wouldn't be legal in most places but 223 will do it if you put it right there thast said I have never used a 223 to take a deer but 30-30 , 12 ga , 30-06 , 20 ga , an arrow , and a muzzle loader all work there with usually no meat loss unless they only give you and angle and you exit the far shoulder , it isn't always instant they run a short distance leaking a lot of blood.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

We got 4 Road Kill this year. First 3 was Good, last one didn't look or smell good from the start, state said it had laid there all day, I'm thinking longer. We loaded it hauled it to the house, looked it over, decided there was no way it was good and dumped it in the woods.

big rockpile


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

WT, your description is a lot like bow hunters would encounter after sticking a deer just before dark and not finding it until next morning. Much depends upon the damage. If smacked in the midsection and stomach and liver punctured, smell may go through about everything except the hams. If you could stand to gut it without vomiting, it's fresh enough to keep. (Been there, done that!) In cold weather, determining how fresh a deer is would be put your hand in the crotch between the hind legs. That's the surface area which will retain heat the longest. 

Martin


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

If your good with spicing meat, the meat can be quite high. Ala medieval style. Just push aside the maggots, spice and cook. If you miss a few maggots you can pass them off as rice. Serve them with a rice dish and no worries.:gaptooth:


----------



## driftwood (Jun 29, 2013)

if you have to wonder,,,i don't......only would pickup- use if new how fresh it was and what happened.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

THank you for all the replies and info! the stomach was indeed broken and the green goo was oozing. Dunno about the rest. We did make dog food out of it which the dog is all roly poly enjoying so much! her farts are lethal tho!

When we were smoking the meat over the campfire it smelled so good--the stuff down low next to the flame. Next time I'll try it ha! no maggots.

we have the hide fleshed and it is soaking in wood ash to get the fur off.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Paquebot said:


> WT, your description is a lot like bow hunters would encounter after sticking a deer just before dark and not finding it until next morning. Much depends upon the damage. If smacked in the midsection and stomach and liver punctured, smell may go through about everything except the hams. If you could stand to gut it without vomiting, it's fresh enough to keep. (Been there, done that!) In cold weather, determining how fresh a deer is would be put your hand in the crotch between the hind legs. That's the surface area which will retain heat the longest.
> 
> Martin


 I have Gut shot them just before dark, if temperature was cold enough go out at daylight and get it. Field dress it, hang it wash it out, let hang couple hours, do smell test, if smells ok, go ahead and butcher.

I have had Coyotes get to some Deer, seen Guys leave them. I won't, just trim off what they ate on.

big rockpile


----------



## krochetnkat (Dec 19, 2013)

I was thankful to see this thread. This weekend we were outside and saw one of our resident deer, a yearling buck, hit by a car. I immediately said... "let's butcher him. He was too beautiful to go to waste" and we did. My husband was a little grossed out in the beginning (he's never done anything like this... kept making me show him LOL Was cute) and so we worked together and we field dressed, hanged, and I butchered the deer. I've never done this before (eating a deer that's been hit), however I've always considered it a waste when I see them rotting on the side of the road. Ya'll made me feel a lot better.


----------

